# Tödlicher Unfall: Kapitän muss Strafe zahlen



## Taxidermist (27. Januar 2022)

Die beiden hätten sich wohl besser nicht getroffen, an diesem Tag.
Wie schon oben geschrieben, haben beide wohl Fehler gemacht?


> Der Schiffsführer, der mit zwei Besatzungsmitgliedern unterwegs war, hätte für ausreichend Ausblick sorgen müssen, sagte der Behördensprecher.


Das hier verstehe ich dennoch nicht, die Fähre kam von der Werft, war also leer.
Wieso hatte der Kapitän denn Sichtbehinderungen, waren die Scheiben zu geklebt, oder haben dem Ruderführer die beiden anderen Besatzungsmitglieder in der Aussicht gestanden, Nebel?
Fähren sind eigentlich recht manövrierfähig, ein Ausweichen hätte also bei guter Sicht zum Erfolg geführt, den Angler so am Leben gelassen.
Bei der Berufsschifffahrt habe ich häufig den Verdacht, dass die halt auf ihrem Vorfahrtrecht bestehen und daher nicht, oder (zu) spät reagiert wird.


Jürgen


----------



## crisis (27. Januar 2022)

Ohne genaue Details zu kennen ist eine Beurteilung sehr schwierig. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass sich Kapitäne großer Schiffe des Öfteren in Situationen wiederfinden in denen sie auf den gesunden Menschenverstand bzw. Selbsterhaltungsinstinkt von Führern kleiner Wasserfahrzeuge bauen, Zumal, wenn sich diese außerhalb zulässiger Wasserwege befinden. Dass so ein Berufsskipper gerne mal etwas zu sehr von sich selbst eingenommen ist weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Vor allem wenn es um doofe Freizeitkapitäne geht.


----------



## Colophonius (27. Januar 2022)

Schade,  dass der Artikel nichts zum eigentlichen Strafmaß sagt, sondern einfach nur die Tagessatzanzahl mit ihrer Höhe multipliziert.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei der Berufsschifffahrt habe ich häufig den Verdacht, dass die halt auf ihrem Vorfahrtrecht bestehen und daher nicht, oder (zu) spät reagiert wird.


das wird der eigentliche Grund für die Bestrafung sein


----------



## thanatos (27. Januar 2022)

Tragisch der Unfall - über die Schuld des Kapitäns kann ich nichts und will ich nichts sagen ,
habe es ja nicht gesehen - 
da ich gern mit Beispielen argumentiere - muß ich auf der Autobahn mit einer Oma mit
Rolator rechnen ??


----------



## Ostseesilber (27. Januar 2022)

....theoretisch ja. Der BGH geht im Straßenverkehr vom sogenannten „Idealfahrer“ aus, der alles sieht, alles hört und alle Vorschriften kennt. Es gibt ja im Straßenverkehr auch das Beispiel des Kindes, dass plötzlich zwischen parkenden Autos hervorspringt. Fährt man es an, ist man dran.
Ich denke auch, das es im obigen Fall nicht darauf ankommt, ob der arme Schlauchbootangler dort ankern bzw. fischen durfte.
Bei einem Fahrkässigkeitsdelikt - und nichts anderes wurde ja vorgeworfen - kommt es halt nur auf den Sorgfaltspflichtenverstoß des Fährführers an und ein solcher liegt - auch wenn die bekannte Tatsachenlage recht dünn ist - wohl vor.
Er muß als Fährführer kontrollieren, ob sein Fahrweg frei ist. Etwas anderes könnte vlt. gelten, wenn die Sicht sehr schlecht war (Nebel oder Regen) und der Fährführer die Signalanlage betätigt hat.


----------



## Colophonius (27. Januar 2022)

Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ....theoretisch ja. Der BGH geht im Straßenverkehr vom sogenannten „Idealfahrer“ aus, der alles sieht, alles hört und alle Vorschriften kennt. Es gibt ja im Straßenverkehr auch das Beispiel des Kindes, dass plötzlich zwischen parkenden Autos hervorspringt. Fährt man es an, ist man dran.
> Ich denke auch, das es im obigen Fall nicht darauf ankommt, ob der arme Schlauchbootangler dort ankern bzw. fischen durfte.


 Vorsicht! Nicht Strafrecht mit der zivilrechtlichen Haftung vermischen. Das eine hat mit dem Anderen nicht viel zu tun, insb. kennt unser Strafrecht keine Gefährdungshaftung und kein vermutetes Verschulden. 

Dem Part zur Fahrlässigkeit (aus dem Beitrag, nicht mit zitiert) stimme ich aber zu.


----------



## Dorschbremse (27. Januar 2022)

Zu den näheren Umständen ist weder bei bsu-bund noch bei esys.org was zu finden - leider - Fehler sind nach Auffassung des Gerichts auf beiden Seiten gemacht worden 

Wenn über derartige Vorfälle /Unglücke berichtet wird, bleibt leider oft der Lerneffekt für Andere auf der Strecke - Schade


----------



## schwerhoeriger (27. Januar 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> Tragisch der Unfall - über die Schuld des Kapitäns kann ich nichts und will ich nichts sagen ,
> habe es ja nicht gesehen -
> da ich gern mit Beispielen argumentiere - muß ich auf der Autobahn mit einer Oma mit
> Rolator rechnen ??


Ja,
leider schon gesehen auf der A 8 bei Pforzheim und Polizei verständigt die waren aber auch schon informiert!

Grussen Michaael


----------



## ragbar (28. Januar 2022)

Daß bei professionellen Fahrern zu Wasser und zu Land das Recht des Stärkeren nicht das Denken dominiert,darf aber getrost bestritten werden.
In der Luft weiß ich nicht.
Ich habe mehrfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht als:
Ruderbootfahrer gegenüber Ausflugsschiffen
Motorbootfahrer auf:
Rheinstrom,Bodden,Ostsee,Atlantik,ausl. Talsperren,und nee, war nicht im Weg. War kilometerweit Platz,aber:draufgehalten.

Als Autofahrer/Vielfahrer/Gespannfahrer auf der Autobahn meist täglich. Und nee, bin kein SloMo-Fahrer.

Die Crashs hab ich in allen Fällen nun/jetzt jahrzehntelang verhindert,in dem ich mich defensiv verhalten habe. Soviel zur Info.


----------



## Einfach Enttäuscht (1. April 2022)

Zu dem Artikel möchte ich sehr gerne einiges korrigieren. Der Angler hat weder geankert noch geangelt. Er hat sich stehend im Boot in Seenot befunden. Nach erster Aussage des Matrosen, der mit an Bord war, forderte dieser den Kapitän sofort auf die Maschine zu stoppen! Der Kapitän ignorierte dies, weil er abgelenkt war! Die Ersthelfer, denen besonderer Danke gelten sollte, hielten den Verunglückten sage und schreibe 25 Minuten im 7 Grad kalten Wasser über der Oberfläche! Die Bilder und Schreie werden sie ihren Lebtag nicht vergessen! Für diese taffen Männer gab und gibt es keine Hilfe. Soviel dazu, schnelle Hilfe kam da nicht! 25 Minuten Kampf im kalten Wasser und die Besastzung der Fähre und des Tonnenlegers hingen zuschauend über der Reling ohne zu helfen! Erst auf Anordnung der Notärztin wurde nach 30 Minuten der Tonnenleger herbeigerufen und zur Hilfe aufgefordert! Der Verunglückte starb auch nicht am Unfallort, wie berichtet wird, sondern er kämpfte 2 Stunden und verstarb im Hafen. Zur „Strafe“ lässt sich nur sagen ein Mensch ist 5000€ wert. Die Zahlung geht an die Staatskasse und nicht an die Angehörigen, die weder zur Urteilsverkündung vorgeladen waren noch bis heute kein Wort der Entschuldigung und auch kein „Es tut uns leid“ gehört haben. Weder vom Kapitän noch. Von der Weißen Flotte, was mehr als beschämend ist!


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2022)

Würdest du bitte noch anführen woher du diese Infos hast?
Warst du vor Ort?
Danke.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. April 2022)

> Der Angler hat weder geankert noch geangelt. Er hat sich stehend im Boot in Seenot befunden. Nach erster Aussage des Matrosen, der mit an Bord war, forderte dieser den Kapitän sofort auf die Maschine zu stoppen! Der Kapitän ignorierte dies, weil er abgelenkt war! Die Ersthelfer, denen besonderer Danke gelten sollte, hielten den Verunglückten sage und schreibe 25 Minuten im 7 Grad kalten Wasser über der Oberfläche! Die Bilder und Schreie werden sie ihren Lebtag nicht vergessen! Für diese taffen Männer gab und gibt es keine Hilfe. Soviel dazu, schnelle Hilfe kam da nicht! 25 Minuten Kampf im kalten Wasser und die Besastzung der Fähre und des Tonnenlegers hingen zuschauend über der Reling ohne zu helfen! Erst auf Anordnung der Notärztin wurde nach 30 Minuten der Tonnenleger herbeigerufen und zur Hilfe aufgefordert! Der Verunglückte starb auch nicht am Unfallort, wie berichtet wird, sondern er kämpfte 2 Stunden und verstarb im Hafen. Zur „Strafe“ lässt sich nur sagen ein Mensch ist 5000€ wert. Die Zahlung geht an die Staatskasse und nicht an die Angehörigen, die weder zur Urteilsverkündung vorgeladen waren noch bis heute kein Wort der Entschuldigung und auch kein „Es tut uns leid“ gehört haben. Weder vom Kapitän noch. Von der Weißen Flotte, was mehr als beschämend ist!


So ähnlich habe ich mir das schon bei meinem ersten Beitrag hier gedacht!
Das sich niemand entschuldigt hat, ist auch ein normaler Vorgang in solchen Fällen, man hat wohl die Befürchtung dieses würde als Schuldeingeständnis gewertet.
Aber jetzt, wo das Urteil rechtskräftig ist, wäre es an der Zeit dies zu tun.
Dem Kapitän wünsche ich jedenfalls noch viel Zeit, die er mit seinem Gewissen leben muss, wenn er denn eines hat!

Jürgen


----------



## Einfach Enttäuscht (1. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> So ähnlich habe ich mir das schon bei meinem ersten Beitrag hier gedacht!
> Das sich niemand entschuldigt hat, ist auch ein normaler Vorgang in solchen Fällen, man hat wohl die Befürchtung dieses würde als Schuldeingeständnis gewertet.
> Aber jetzt, wo das Urteil rechtskräftig ist, wäre es an der Zeit dies zu tun.
> Dem Kapitän wünsche ich jedenfalls noch viel Zeit, die er mit seinem Gewissen leben muss, wenn er denn eines hat!
> ...





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Würdest du bitte noch anführen woher du diese Infos hast?
> Warst du vor Ort?
> Danke.


Ich denke, dass es sich aus meinen Worten und dem Foto von selbst erklärt, in welcher Beziehung ich zum Verunglückten stehe.  Der Ersthelfer hat nach wie vor Alpträume und spürt das Blut an seinen Händen laufen und gört das Weinen und Betteln…. Am 20.4. ist es ein Jahr her und wir leiden immernoch jeden verdammten Tag, den wir wieder ohne ihn aufstehen müssen


----------



## Einfach Enttäuscht (1. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> So ähnlich habe ich mir das schon bei meinem ersten Beitrag hier gedacht!
> Das sich niemand entschuldigt hat, ist auch ein normaler Vorgang in solchen Fällen, man hat wohl die Befürchtung dieses würde als Schuldeingeständnis gewertet.
> Aber jetzt, wo das Urteil rechtskräftig ist, wäre es an der Zeit dies zu tun.
> Dem Kapitän wünsche ich jedenfalls noch viel Zeit, die er mit seinem Gewissen leben muss, wenn er denn eines hat!
> ...


Danke  Leider werden wir es nie erfahren, da sich niemand jemals gemeldet hat. Aber die Last bleibt hoffentlich noch lange kleben


----------



## Taxidermist (1. April 2022)

Einfach Enttäuscht schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es sich aus meinen Worten und dem Foto von selbst erklärt, in welcher Beziehung ich zum Verunglückten stehe.  Der Ersthelfer hat nach wie vor Alpträume und spürt das Blut an seinen Händen laufen und gört das Weinen und Betteln…. Am 20.4. ist es ein Jahr her und wir leiden immernoch jeden verdammten Tag, den wir wieder ohne ihn aufstehen müssen


Mein herzliches Beileid.
So etwas will niemand erleben.
Wenn dich das Geschehene nicht los lässt, ist es keine Schande sich Hilfe zu suchen und eventuell eine Traumatherapie zu machen.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. April 2022)

Da schließe ich mich vollumfänglich an - und wünsche den Betroffenen von Herzen, dass der Horror irgendwann ein Ende haben kann.


----------



## Einfach Enttäuscht (1. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mein herzliches Beileid.
> So etwas will niemand erleben.
> Wenn dich das Geschehene nicht los lässt, ist es keine Schande sich Hilfe zu suchen und eventuell eine Traumatherapie zu machen.
> 
> Jürgen


Vielen Dank


----------



## Einfach Enttäuscht (1. April 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich vollumfänglich an - und wünsche den Betroffenen von Herzen, dass der Horror irgendwann ein Ende haben kann.


Vielen Dank   Gerade jetzt, wo der 20.4. immer näher rückt wird es immer unerträglicher


----------



## Ostseesilber (1. April 2022)

Von mir auch herzliches Beileid. Tut mir leid, das ich es im ersten Post eher von der juristischen Seite angegangen bin...


----------

